# Creamed Turkey on Toast



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

As requested by SizzlininIN, here is my wife's family's recipe for creamed turkey on toast. It is a holiday favorite. When people here about it being made they get in their car and come over so it is made in big batches!

It is very simple really Just make a medium white sauce (I just follow the recipe in my BHG cookbook) and add turkey pieces after the sauce is the consistency of gravy. I just pull pieces of turkey apart to make pieces about 1/2-3/4". Then just ladle the sauce over buttered toast like an open face sandwich. Mmm...good. Can't wait for turkey!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't even take that much trouble.  I purchase a brand-name jarred roast turkey gravy, pour it in a skillet, add my slices of turkey to it, cover & heat on med./low until just heated through.  Sometimes I add paper-thin slices of swiss cheese or crumbled blue cheese on top to melt - or both, half-&-half, so everyone can have some of both.

I then serve the result over toast - not even buttered, just plain toast.

This is my husband's favorite Thanksgiving leftover dish.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe..........can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 7, 2006)

It sure souonds like comfort food to me.  Have you ever put it over waffles?


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

Vainglorious said:
			
		

> Geez, how far do they drive? Sounds perfect for the guy whose wife doesn't like even salt and pepper. Maybe you should invite her!



I would invite them both! I can see it now. "Honey, Bigdog's wife is coming over for CTOT."


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I don't even take that much trouble.  I purchase a brand-name jarred roast turkey gravy, pour it in a skillet, add my slices of turkey to it, cover & heat on med./low until just heated through.



White sauce is so easy to make it's not funny. As I remember you just heat some milk, flour, and S & P. It only takes a few minutes. Then I can make as much as I want. To each his own though.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 7, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> It sure souonds like comfort food to me.  Have you ever put it over waffles?



Nope. Never even crossed my mind to try that. Never one to leave well enough alone I once added garlic to the creamed turkey. Sometimes it's better to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2006)

Vagriller, white sauce is made by melting 2 tbls butter, stirring in 2 tbls flour, then whisking in 2 cups milk. Then you cook on med heat, stirring, until thickened.

I like to add peas, pimentoes and mushrooms to my creamed turkey. My mom always served it on toast, but I also like it spooned over biscuits or, if you want to get fancy, served in puff pastry shells or phylo cups. 
It's also fantastic over leftover dressing.  

For a change, mix it with cooked pasta or rice, put in a baking dish, sprinkle with cheese and buttered bread crumbs, and bake till bubbly. 

Any of the above can be done using cream of mushroom soup, but I really like the white sauce better. It all depends on how much time I have.


----------

